

Who is the target audience for Linux netbook? - thomas
http://www.umpcportal.com/2009/02/who-is-the-target-audience-for-the-hp-mini-1000-mie

======
chrisjhatch
This is probably one of the most polished looking netbook server that i've
seen. It isn't overly flashy, and is simplistic enough that it could appeal to
even the most diehard MS fans.

Well done HP.

------
graywh
The article is actually "Who is the target audience for the HP Mini 1000
MIE?". I was expected a broader topic based on the "edited" title.

